# Budget controller help



## Resoldier (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone.

So im slowly building up the parts I need for my budget ev project, the main problem I have is finding a controller, being in the uk i cant seem to find anywhere to buy one without importing it from the USA with large charges.

Does anyone in the UK have a controller for sale or know where I could get one.

I have found a cheap one from the US, but I need your opinion. I have a 14" forklift motor, and wanting to put it into a 4x4 suzuki vitara, get at least 70mph, have decent torque, and a decent acceleration.

This is the link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144V-600A...00601853518?hash=item45fd44464e#ht_500wt_1287

or the ebay number:
300601853518

Will it do the job, and is it even suitable for an ev.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

that link is for an EPC controller, try reading this link before buying, you never know it could be a good controller but read the posts from others on this forum first.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/epc-controllers-55160.html


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

If your electronically inclined you might look at building the open revolt kit or an igbt version. Your performance goals would require a controller with a good power output. 500 amps minimum. The difficulty is that while some controllers say they will do x number of amps its only for a few seconds before thermal derating cuts in and they drop off.


----------



## Resoldier (Aug 4, 2011)

jackbauer said:


> Your performance goals would require a controller with a good power output. 500 amps minimum. The difficulty is that while some controllers say they will do x number of amps its only for a few seconds before thermal derating cuts in and they drop off.


Cheers for the advice, its seems like a good alternative on the cheaper side, its rated at 600A with a serge of 1000A, and up to 144V, and it comes with cables, the only problem is that it isnt programmable.

I would prefer something a lot better, with a higher rating, and something programmable, but the cost is too high.



jackbauer said:


> If your electronically inclined you might look at building the open revolt kit or an igbt version.


Yes I've had a good look at the open revolt project, I'm not too sure how I would do with it, I'm very mechanically inclined, and do very much enjoy playing around with electronics, I've studdied I.T and rebuilding computers/ laptops at college, but building PCB's may be challenging.

Has anyone tried it themselves? is it easy, and what is the usual total cost once completed?

Any help appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

iv built it, its not real hard, if you follow the installation instructions, its a good controller, you can buy all the conponents for around 400 bucks,from different supplyers, but if you get the kit from paul it comes with a cover which is good.
and if you just buy the conponents yourself you will still need to buy the 2 boards from paul, so IMHO the kit is better if you want to go that rout.


----------



## Resoldier (Aug 4, 2011)

billhac said:


> iv built it, its not real hard, if you follow the installation instructions, its a good controller, you can buy all the conponents for around 400 bucks,from different supplyers, but if you get the kit from paul it comes with a cover which is good.
> and if you just buy the conponents yourself you will still need to buy the 2 boards from paul, so IMHO the kit is better if you want to go that rout.


Thanks for the advice, whats the Amp and Volt rating once its built?

Who is paul, and could you put me in touch with him?
What does the kit cost?

Cheers


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

Resoldier said:


> Thanks for the advice, whats the Amp and Volt rating once its built?
> 
> Who is paul, and could you put me in touch with him?
> What does the kit cost?
> ...



yea here is the link
http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/store/page3.html
its 0-144v and 500 amps
you can read about it on the link


----------



## Resoldier (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Billhac,
I had a read through all there site, is the controller programmable?
You've built it yourself, can you tell me what its like in the real world, does it over heat at all, does it perform ok for your needs.

Whats the top speed you have had out of it with your build, and at what amps?

Sorry for all the questions.

Cheers


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

Resoldier said:


> Thanks Billhac,
> I had a read through all there site, is the controller programmable?
> You've built it yourself, can you tell me what its like in the real world, does it over heat at all, does it perform ok for your needs.
> 
> ...


i only used it for a short while, i got 500 amps from it for a minuite or 2, but never pushed it that hard. it is programmable, you can do a search for rtd explorer and down load it to program it, the microcontroller comes preprogrammed from paul. when i had it on my neon it did not change the top speed but the acceleration was better than what i had before.


----------

